# A Pomeranian forum?



## Ellea (Jul 10, 2010)

So since I have been researching both the Maltese and the Pomeranian in order to decide which one will be better suited for me and my lifestyle, I've been wondering why there isn't a Pomeranian discussion board as wonderful as this one?

I have been able to find such an array of information on the Maltese breed thanks to this forum. However, since there isn't an equivalent for the Pomeranian breed, I feel like I can't make a fair decision.

Does anyone know of a good Pomeranian forum? I have bought a good book about the breed, but I feel like I need more sources from different Pom owners, and also I believe this forum is such amazing support to Maltese owners. I would be extremely sad if I decided on a Pom and didn't have such a support team as the one on this forum!


----------



## barefoot contessa (Mar 9, 2010)

Not to bust your bubble but poms are constant barkers and very needy! Maybe you could find a general chat on yahoo or begin your own pomeranian forum. Also poms shed alot. Good luck!


----------



## Ellea (Jul 10, 2010)

barefoot contessa said:


> Not to bust your bubble but poms are constant barkers and very needy! Maybe you could find a general chat on yahoo or begin your own pomeranian forum. Also poms shed alot. Good luck!


Thanks for the information! I thought both dogs were equally very talkative!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I think they both can be talkative. There is a forum called Pomeranian Place (just google it). Then there is this one.

Pomeranian Lovers - Pomeranian Secrets - For Pomeranian Owners Or For Those Who Want One!

I don't know anything about the quality of these forums but just wanted to help you on your search!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

barefoot contessa said:


> Not to bust your bubble but poms are constant barkers and very needy! Maybe you could find a general chat on yahoo or begin your own pomeranian forum. Also poms shed alot. Good luck!


This isn't true - _some _poms are barkers and needy - NOT all!
I *hate *when people just presume every dog of a breed are like the stereotype. 
Its exactly like saying all rotties are vicious - not true - one of Milo's friends is a rottie who is so gentle and good with him.

I have 2 pom mixes and my maltese is way more of a barker than them and is also by far more needy.

Poms do shed a lot - but not as much as short haired breeds like JRT's etc.
With daily brushing a pom will not shed as much at all.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

The best place to go is a dog show. Talk to some Pom breeders AFTER they're finished showing that day. Typically, Poms are a bit more hyper than Maltese.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I've met some nice Poms,a lot of it is in the training and socialization. I wonder why they don't have much of a Cocker Spaniel forum. It's small and somewhat active.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I've known quite a few Poms.My son used to have a Pom,also my best friend had a Pom & our cpa/friend has one. Just to mention a few. Yes, they do shed,a lot.I haven't noticed they are any more of a barker than Maltese & they aren't as "needy" as my 2 Maltese. They could be quite nippy though & hated grooming,even worse than Boo.lol My sons Pom had to be sedated to get a haircut. My friend lost her Pom last yr at 14 yrs of age & even though she loved her Pom dearly,you opted to get a Maltese instead. My son got a Yorkie after his Pom passed away. That being said,I'm sure all Poms aren't alike any more than all Maltese are alike. I like Poms, but I love Maltese.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Here's another I found on google : Discussion Forum - Pomeranian Lovers or Yahoo! Groups : Directory : Pomeranian (pomeranian groups on yahoo)...

just use different words in your search (ie, pomerarian group, pomeranian discussion, etc) 

If I were you, I would also go to the library (or do it online) and look at a few of the sites that speak about characteristics of each of the breeds to help see which would fit better with your lifestyle ... just an example as I've seen other descriptive sites with even more detailed info (http://www.greatdogsite.com/breeds/details/Pomeranian/ http://www.greatdogsite.com/breeds/details/Maltese/)

Isn't this the type of dog Fran Drescher (The Nanny) has had? She had an unusual color (brown) and seems to really love them

Good luck with your research/deciding


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

No help here at all. I just think poms are absolutely adorable looking....like little foxes. That's about the extend of my knowledge of them....:blush:


----------



## Ellea (Jul 10, 2010)

Thank you all so SO much for all your help! I truly appreciate it!

Yes, it is the one that Fran Drescher has! She has a little brown poof ball! 

I'm planning on visiting a Pomeranian breeder close to me this weekend. I'm also going to go to the Southaven dog show! Is anyone else going on this forum?

I'm going to try to talk to some of the breeders, both Maltese and Pomeranian, after they show their dogs.

I have heard Pomeranians require a lot of brushing, but grooming is usually once ever 4 to 6 weeks. However, the skin of Poms tend to become dry if bathed often, so some breeders recommend bathing them only when they "blow" their coat, which is usually twice a year.

Amby, please correct me if I'm wrong, which I easily could be!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Poms should be brushed 3-4 times a week but to keep shedding low you should brush everyday - for a pet pom.

Maltese can be bathed every week but poms can't - my pom x's get bathed every 3 - 4 months, whereas my maltese gets a bath once - twice a week.
One of them who has a true pom coat gets bathed and tidied up by the groomer and was the other one as she has a pom texture coat and colour (the red/orange one) but short like a Jack russell(well, a little longer).

my girls only tend to blow their coats in the summer but they're not 100% poms so pure breds could blow their coats twice a year.

ETA - there is a member here - "Elly" who has a pure bred pom. she may be able to help more.


----------

